# My heart is very heavy.



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry. He was a beautiful dog. Because of you he learned what love was. Run free Dyson.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a sweet face! Thank you for giving him some wonderful years at the end of his life, you can tell how much he appreciated your care. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Dyson...I do understand just how hard it is to lose such a dear friend. He was blessed to have you. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I'm sure those five years you gave him made him the happiest pup. Treasure those memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Dyson, my heart goes out to you. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that you have lost your beautiful Dyson. As others have said you gave him five great years and whilst it was not enough for you it was more than enough for him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a sweet sugar face he was! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...he sure was a sweet boy....rest in peace sweetie. ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How lucky he was to spend his final years knowing love.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry for you loss. His time with you was full of love and you made his last years amazing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry about Dyson. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm grieving for your pain and loss, and praying that you would be comforted with your memories. Thank you for giving Dyson the love he needed. And the opportunity to fullfill his purpose in life, to love a human with all he had.

Max


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful, happy, loved boy he was!


----------



## Lilysmom1226 (May 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Dyson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your sweet Dyson. I'll admit, I teared up a bit reading the end of your post. Thank you for giving him the best five years of his life, you truly showed him what love is.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dyson. You gave him the best 5 years of his life. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Old Gold! What a sweetie! So sorry he has passed. Sounds like you had so many good years with him. Rest In Peace, buddy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. We adopted a badly abused Great Pyrenees in Aug. 2014 at age 7. We only had that precious boy for 3 1/2 weeks before hemangiosarcoma claimed him, but those were the best 3 weeks of his life. Far to short a time but at least he went to the bridge knowing he was loved, It is the same with your Dyson.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

k9mom said:


> I lost my sweet Dyson on Feb 4,2016. ...
> ...We adopted Dyson 5 years ago on Jan 15 2010. Five years was not long enough....


I'm sorry for your loss, I know how painful it is to have a beloved pup pass. 5 years isn't long enough, but I bet for Dyson, those were such wonderful years. I can see how happy he is in his pictures.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a beautiful sugar face! I'm so very sorry for your loss of handsome Dyson.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dyson*



k9mom said:


> I lost my sweet Dyson on Feb 4,2016. Dyson got sick on January 4, it turned out to be a UTI that went into his kidneys, after a week of the medicine helping a little he was put in the hospital for 2 days. He wouldn't eat or drink for 2 weeks, so then we had to put fluids under his skin. Still would not eat we had to force feed him, then after the snow melted he stared drinking on his own, meanwhile he was getting weaker, and losing weight, he went from 80 pounds to 66 pounds. He did love ensure, so he went out smelling of sweet vanilla, which was kinda of fitting because he was a very sweet boy.
> 
> Dyson had Dilated Cardiomyopathy since June 2014, and was on heart medicine. Not rel sure of what took him totally down, but i am thinking besides a weak heart I, believe he had to have a stomach cancer.
> 
> ...


Rest in peace, sweet Dyson. What a precious boy! My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him. I added Dyson to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6309186


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

k9mom, I just wanted to tell you that most of us that post in the Rainbow Bridge threads know and share the losses of everyone as most of us have been through it at least once, some several times. 

Although Dyson was with you for a short time, I know those years were the best in his entire life. He knew he was loved, he felt safe and secure, and he was happy.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss; my heart aches for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss

Fly free handsome Dyson


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I'm never ashamed to admit that each time I read of another fur baby crossing the bridge that I've shed tears right along with the family.
I can never begin to understand how anyone that has ever encountered a golden could possibly mistreat them, and yet they do. Even then, their indomitable spirit shows an infinite capacity to love and be loved. Run free sweet Dyson.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh sweet and so handsome Dyson. May you be running free over the bridge. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. How lucky for him he got to live out his final years with your love and care.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Dyson.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He was a lucky guy to have you for a mom. You'll see him again at the bridge!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Dyson.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dyson*



k9mom said:


> I lost my sweet Dyson on Feb 4,2016. Dyson got sick on January 4, it turned out to be a UTI that went into his kidneys, after a week of the medicine helping a little he was put in the hospital for 2 days. He wouldn't eat or drink for 2 weeks, so then we had to put fluids under his skin. Still would not eat we had to force feed him, then after the snow melted he stared drinking on his own, meanwhile he was getting weaker, and losing weight, he went from 80 pounds to 66 pounds. He did love ensure, so he went out smelling of sweet vanilla, which was kinda of fitting because he was a very sweet boy.
> 
> Dyson had Dilated Cardiomyopathy since June 2014, and was on heart medicine. Not rel sure of what took him totally down, but i am thinking besides a weak heart I, believe he had to have a stomach cancer.
> 
> ...


Dyson was a beautiful boys and five years is NOT long enough! Do you know how old he was when you adopted him?


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

What a beautiful, beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss ...


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Karen, We got Dyson at Love A Golden in St.Louis , they thought about 9 , but the vets we went to thought about 7 or 8, which I think was about right. I wish I knew how old he was. I just feel so lost. 

It wasn't my call but I know we should have let him go when he got go sick the first part of January. We really thought once the infection was under control he would get stronger, and would start eating , and drinking, but he just kept getting weaker.

I know once we lost Molly Oct 12, 2015, I never left Dyson alone, my whole life was all about him. I just feel so lost.

With Molly she went blind, and had a lot of back end problems and was needing help to get up and, in the end she bled out she ended up with the same cancer my Nugget did but hers was on her spleen. They had Hemangoscarmoa.
With Dyson all his sickness was in the inside , with his bad heart, and then the infection.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

You transformed his life and for that I am sure he loved you unconditionally. Sorry for your loss. May you find the strength to cope.


----------



## Macs#1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's thanking you and all of the other "saints" on this site that give this magnificent breed's abused and neglected or homeless a chance to experience a loving home. However long a time you have with them, I believe they know they are truly loved and needed. God bless you all!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace, sweet Dyson. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dyson had the most soulful eyes - I believe he is a saint. You gave him love and everything humanly possible. It was his time and he is in heaven at the rainbow bridge now. I am so sorry you have to endure the pain of losing him too soon.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

What a beautiful boy. God bless you for rescuing him, and giving five years filled with love and joy and happiness. Take comfort in knowing what a great life you gave him after such a tough start. I know he appreciated every minute of it!!
Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*K9Mom*



k9mom said:


> Karen, We got Dyson at Love A Golden in St.Louis , they thought about 9 , but the vets we went to thought about 7 or 8, which I think was about right. I wish I knew how old he was. I just feel so lost.
> 
> It wasn't my call but I know we should have let him go when he got go sick the first part of January. We really thought once the infection was under control he would get stronger, and would start eating , and drinking, but he just kept getting weaker.
> 
> ...


K9Mom: You did everything you could for Dyson and he KNEW you loved him. I've had two adopted females, that we never knew how old they were, so Ken and I gave them birthdays. We made Munchkin's and Smooch's Valentines Day!! Dyson knew you loved him and you gave him the best five years of his life. I know how lonely it is and we are here for you. Ken and I can never be alone, it's too painful for us, so we always adopt right away.


----------



## maddiemallorysmom (Apr 8, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss.....My thoughts are with you...What a beautiful fur baby you had...


----------



## vict (Jun 5, 2014)

What a flood of emotions when reading your story.
I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 
I feel sad and angry that he was so poorly treated at the hands of the previous owner. Why people can do this to a being that's so full of love, I will never be able to fathom.
I am uplifted and feel so proud of you for making the last 5 years of Dyson's life so happy and full of love. Thank you so much for doing that.

And thank you for sharing your story. These things are hard to write about and hard to read, but it's good to know about others who feel the same as we have.


----------



## alimusprime (Mar 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. I can't say how awesome it is that you cared for him the way you did. I'm sure he's at the bridge romping around making new friends. Knowing that he actually has a human that loves him to wait for is all that a golden can ask for. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------

